# A wife for Gideon at last.



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Olive is coming to stay next Thursday. She's a feral that was rescued from a vat of cooking oil and has bonded to her human. Fingers crossed they will accept each other eventually but watch this space. No rush and she has been quarantined for over a month so I'm hoping it's okay to have her cage in the same room as the others but they won't actually meet for some time as I'd like them to get used to her being here for a while first. 
She's a little doll and they'd make a super pairing. 

















The day she was rescued.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh the poor thing! She's adorable. Keep us updated.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

FredaH said:


> Olive is coming to stay next Thursday. She's a feral that was rescued from a vat of cooking oil and has bonded to her human. Fingers crossed they will accept each other eventually but watch this space. No rush and she has been quarantined for over a month so I'm hoping it's okay to have her cage in the same room as the others but they won't actually meet for some time as I'd like them to get used to her being here for a while first.
> She's a little doll and they'd make a super pairing.
> 
> 
> ...



Aww both are so sweet and pretty =). I hope both of them become a pair too


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Olive and Gideon will make a cute couple.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They sure do get themselves into predicaments, don't they?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> They sure do get themselves into predicaments, don't they?


Lol yes they do don't they? Too inquisitive for their own good. 

I hope they'll be better at pairing than Gully and Gabe. She's laying eggs constantly even though I'm replacing with dummies. The problem is that as soon as she lays them they get broken, now do they know that they've broken the eggs and that's why they abandon the dummies? I've upped her calcium and am giving her 0.05ml directly into her mouth every other morning because this egg laying is worrying me that she'll get sick and might not get enough in her water and grit. I put half teaspoon of Calcivet in half pint water in their bowl five days a week and hope she drinks enough of it but I also don't want to over do it either. He's dancing and hassling her even just after she's laid - he's getting right on my nerves tbh but they both get stressed if I take him away for a while. I've added a soft material floor to the nest box and increased the shredded cardboard on top in case that's why the eggs are getting broken but she laid on 30 Dec, 1st Jan and another today - I expect the second will arrive tomorrow or Weds.

I don't want the eggs so the breaking is only as issue if they know they're not going to hatch and realise I've replaced them with fakes - but are they really that smart?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They probably are that smart, unfortunately. Not good for her to lay so often. Maybe once you get them into the aviary, they will have more room and more to do then lay eggs.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

He won't let her leave the cage Jay and the only way she can come out is when I take her out and close the cage. I'm hoping when Gideon pairs (if they do) that Gabe will calm down a bit. He's always been a bit insecure and I'm wondering if he finds the other males a threat. I try letting just the two of them out alone but he chases her to get her back in the cage. It really is like he's worried the other males will steal her. He's a right little dope, I make sure she comes out with just the tumbler female, she's quite happy to be with her and get a break it seems - she doesn't try to go back in the cage anyway. Sad to see because she loves being with her humans too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is worried that some other male will steal her away. He may grow out of it, or may not. I still think when they have more room, it'll go better for them. I hope so anyway. I hate it when males act that way.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, i hate the males acting that way too. Blue is pretty nice to Fiona but male Fiona Jr who ive got to rename just wont leave female Buzzy alone. I separated them but put him back tonight because it is dark hoping they will sleep and mellow. Hope your new pair get along well!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes when you separate them like that, it makes the male worse. I have a couple of pairs that actually would be mean when the hen comes back. They don't understand why she isn't there in their territory, where she should be. So when she comes back, they will peck at them and be mean, for being gone.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Fiona jr doesnt peck Buzzy. He just chases or herds her constantly so it is hard for her to eat and if she flies up, he flies up next to her, so she never has a moment of peace. She sits as near as she can to him if he is in an adjoining cage though.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes I understand that actually Jay because he does get a little more anxious - I have done what cwebster' done and put him back after dark when the cages are covered and that works better. He even pecks her when I put my hands in the cage for cleaning so I remove him briefly and put him in the pet carrier. 
Hard to believe my lovely Gabe could change so much. 

Perhaps Olive will take his attention away from the wife beating once she arrives, fingers crossed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have one like that, but he finally had mated up with a hen that doesn't take it. She gives it back to him. Lol.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

It's 8.20am and I'm waiting the arrival of little Olive, hardly slept last night and up at 4.45am, lol. All the housemates are cleaned out, fed and had small flights and now we are all prepared for our new family member. Poor babes must have had a shock being woken in the dark but none seemed to mind coming out. 
Hopefully today will be a good one and the new babe won't cause squabbles - all three boys have already claimed the rights to the roof of her cage - the little tykes, lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh that's funny! Let us know how it goes when she gets there.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Well I got a call and the courier broke down and had to be taken back to base so she's coming tomorrow around noon. They assured me she'd be fed and watered and well looked after until the trip - these people deal with lots of pigeons and have a good reputation but sheesh - I'm tired, lol. 

The three boys are still claiming the roof of the cage as their own and Giddy and Gabe had a brawl on it tonight. Was hard separating them and both had beaks full of white under feathers - Gabes beak was so stuffed he couldn't swear at his bro without muffling, lol. Naughty boys but was so funny, Gid started it and flew straight on to Gabe so he got put away for time out. Brawling brothers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those 2 are too much. They will in time settle down.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

She's here and beautiful. 

















Their eyes meet. 








Preening for her fella. 









The clan are so interested in her and her them, she's timid but I expect that although I'm sure she'll see how my guys react with us and in time will come round. At last the boy is ready to become a man, lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh she's cute. Looks small.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

She's roughly the same length as mine but mine are fat chunders I've just realised. The tumblers are smaller than Olive but even they are rounder. 








My girl Gully is bigger but the camera perspective makes her look larger still.








Olive wasn't free fed but mine are, they're like cattle and constantly graze - oops!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Today they have their first egg, these two didn't waste much time. Bless 'em. 









Sitting tight and pretty. 








Dad checking the coast is clear.


----------



## CooCooBird (Dec 1, 2016)

They're beautiful! I have a courting pair as well, about to give up on their plastic eggs. My hen looks a lot like Olive.

I like the way you did the nest box. I'll have to copy that (but a taller version) when my fantails are ready to breed.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gideon and Olive look really cute together!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they do look good together. They're all growing up now. Seems like they were just babies, doesn't it?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Seems like only a couple of weeks ago he was like this and I miss the hand rearing so much - loved every minute if it but what beautiful birds they all are now. 









My little hens are so sweet, they don't come off of the nests til afternoon so every morning I take them out, put them on a cloth and say 'poo poo' and they do their poop and go straight back to their nests - even little Olive the foster. Can't bear them holding on all night and all morning too. They just will not poop in their cages. Lovely little girls. 
CooCooBird, they all have their caves and all use them, they keep them very clean too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How do you not love a baby pigeon?


----------

